# S1 first or Residencia first?



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am just starting out on applying for Residencia in Spain and applying for my Spanish Driving Licence.

One quick question, as I am a little confused by conflicting advice on a Residencia help site, and the NHS S1 certificate website.

The Residencia help site suggests that in order to apply for Residencia I would need an S1 certificate, while the NHS S1 website says that first I need to get the foreign residence.

Which is right? Which should I do first?

Wibs


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

One of the criteria when applying for residence is healthcover, weather it be private health insurance or an S1.
You cannot obtain residency without one or the other.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

That is what I read Monkey, so then to the NHS site to apply for an S1 certificate, and this is what it says:

Working in Spain

Spanish legislation guarantees the right to healthcare for all workers registered in the Spanish social security system, even if there’s a no-deal Brexit. If you’re working in Spain, you may have a Spanish-issued EHIC. This will continue to be accepted in other EU countries and the UK.

Make sure you:

* have registered for residency in Spain
* are properly registered for healthcare

I went on the telephone help-line, and in answer to my questions about pre-requisites for an S1 certificate, I was told I need the precise date of receiving my first UK pension payment, and before I could ask about any residence requirements for Spain I was cut-off, and the phone line then went to answer machine as it was after hours!

So, rather than read the advice on websites I wanted someone who has been down this road to tell me what they did.

I also have full private medical insurance, with Cigna (a US company), but someone else told me for private insurance to be considered it must be with a Spanish company, but the websites do not say that. So confusing.

Thanks for the reply

Wibs


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Wibs said:


> That is what I read Monkey, so then to the NHS site to apply for an S1 certificate, and this is what it says:
> 
> Working in Spain
> 
> ...


The section that you've quoted is headed "working in Spain". As an S1 holder, I presume you won't be working (generally, but not always, the case).

To sign on the list of foreigners (wrongly called getting residencia) requires health cover. An S1 provides this so is required BEFORE residency.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

To qualfy for an S1 you must be in receipt of your UK state pension.

Failing that you will need full comprehensive private health insurance which covers preexisting conditions without any copayment.

Whether your US policy is compliant and acceptable I couldn't say but I would very much doubt it.


----------



## Mila P (Aug 15, 2018)

If private insurance is presented for "residencia" the requirements are full coverage with no co payments. Country of policy origin does not appear to be an issue, however it must be written in Spanish. The challenge that we found with our Canadian issued policy was not that it was Canadian, but that it was written in English. We went with Sanitas - Spanish but I believe part of the BUPA group.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> To qualfy for an S1 you must be in receipt of your UK state pension.
> 
> Failing that you will need full comprehensive private health insurance which covers preexisting conditions without any copayment.
> 
> Whether your US policy is compliant and acceptable I couldn't say but I would very much doubt it.


The S1 is issued by all EU countries, not only to pensioners, but also to those in reciept of certain transferable benefits.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BTW residencia for EU citizens is no longer issued. It was superseded by resident certificate (certificado de residente) by the Royal Decree of 2007 by being entered into the central register for foreign nationals (registro central de extranjeros).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Joppa said:


> BTW residencia for EU citizens is no longer issued. It was superseded by resident certificate (certificado de residente) by the Royal Decree of 2007 by being entered into the central register for foreign nationals (registro central de extranjeros).


 We have pointed this out time and time again, yet people persist in calling it residencia. It won't matter soon anyway!!


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Re S1. 

Who qualifies ? 

See here :- 

https://contactcentreservices.nhsbs.../s1-form-what-is-this-and-how-do-i-obtain-one


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We have pointed this out time and time again, yet people persist in calling it residencia. It won't matter soon anyway!!


I still call the cinema ‘ Flicks’ yet I doubt that pictures haven’t flickered in a long time!&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Monkey104 said:


> I still call the cinema ‘ Flicks’ yet I doubt that pictures haven’t flickered in a long time!��


That's not problematic, just in some eyes old fashioned, but there is a world of legal and lexical difference (and confusion) between a certificate and being registered and being issued with _residence _status.


----------



## colinjohn (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi we have just got our residencia literally 3 days ago we had to have Spanish private medical cover the S1 was not acceptable...


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

colinjohn said:


> Hi we have just got our residencia literally 3 days ago we had to have Spanish private medical cover the S1 was not acceptable...


If you got ‘residencia’ (TIE) then you cannot be an EU national

If you are and meant you got your EU nationals registration cert, then an S1 would not have been accepted if you are under retirement age (or do not have an appropriate transferable U.K. benefit) or if you are a worker in spain


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I think most folk understand whats being talked about with 'residencia' so be it the technically correct term or not I think there is already more than enough confusion without further muddying of the water.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MataMata said:


> I think most folk understand whats being talked about with 'residencia' so be it the technically correct term or not I think there is already more than enough confusion without further muddying of the water.


Actually, calling it something completely different (which we are all from UK going to have to get shortly) is what is confusing people.

How do you say "After Brexit, change your residencia for a residencia"?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> How do you say "After Brexit, change your residencia for a residencia"?


... Change your EU residency certificate for a TIE, I suppose.


----------

